# "Ladies Only" Forum



## FireCoral (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't really need support, but this seems like the only suitable section for the question I want to ask.

I'm just wondering why that forum is for Elite members only? It seems a bit unfair to have to pay to discuss things based on my gender. 

Can I assume this is to protect women from being harassed by the men here? If so, I think that offending members should be banned, not make it harder for the women here to talk with each other.

P.S.
If someone can recommend a better section for me to post this in, please let me know and I'll repost it appropriately.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

Why would there be a need to have a ladies only forum anyway? Is there something about smoking or growing that is only applicable to women?

If so, should there be a men only forum? Or would that be a problem?

Just asking questions, please don't rip me a new asshole..........


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 17, 2009)

Haha. I definitely see your point. But to answer your question, when a small number of women are involved in a male-dominanted activity, event, whatever, we tend to gravitate towards each other because we have something in common. Similarly, on my parenting forum, there is a small section for just dads because about 95% of the forum members are women. You have to admit, men and women think differently, handle situations differently and are just generally on a different level. For instance, if you went to a gathering with your wife/girlfriend and all attendants were women and, besides yourself, there was only one other man (whom you've never even met before), wouldn't you be likely to chat more with the guy instead of all the girls?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

FireCoral said:


> Haha. I definitely see your point. But to answer your question, when a small number of women are involved in a male-dominanted activity, event, whatever, we tend to gravitate towards each other because we have something in common. Similarly, on my parenting forum, there is a small section for just dads because about 95% of the forum members are women. You have to admit, men and women think differently, handle situations differently and are just generally on a different level. For instance, if you went to a gathering with your wife/girlfriend and all attendants were women and, besides yourself, there was only one other man (whom you've never even met before), wouldn't you be likely to chat more with the guy instead of all the girls?


I wouldn't talk to anybody - I'd just shade off somewhere and smoke a joint 

Glad you didn't get mad at my question, I was really just curious.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 18, 2009)

Just because it says 'Ladies Only' does not mean it's restricted to ladies. 

In fact, more Dudes post in there than Dudettes. LOL!

If you think you are being harassed, use the *ignore* feature. It's free.


----------



## westco (Dec 18, 2009)

I am with you Firecoral - it would be great to have a ladies group on the main forum.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 18, 2009)

We're all growers, aren't we?

Who cares what sex we are... i could care less if the person i'm giving advice to or the person giving advice to me is male/female...


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 18, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Just because it says 'Ladies Only' does not mean it's restricted to ladies.
> 
> In fact, more Dudes post in there than Dudettes. LOL!
> 
> If you think you are being harassed, use the *ignore* feature. It's free.


Wow, that's ironic  I don't feel like I'm being harassed, everyone here is very nice so far. I just mentioned that because it was the only logical reasoning I could think of



westco said:


> I am with you Firecoral - it would be great to have a ladies group on the main forum.


Yeah, I can see why the rest of the forums in that section are for paying members only. That one threw me for a loop. Bob Smith made a good point that there really is no need for a ladies-only forum (which TheDifferenceX agrees with). I really see no need for it really either, so it just seems weird that if there's nothing special about it, and there's really no need for it 1) why does it exist, and 2) what justifies having to pay for the privilege to use something so unnecessary? Still, it would be nice if it were public.



TheDifferenceX said:


> We're all growers, aren't we?
> 
> Who cares what sex we are... i could care less if the person i'm giving advice to or the person giving advice to me is male/female...


I agree, advice is advice. I'm really curious as to why that forum exists and what purpose does it serve to justify needing a membership to use it? I guess if I had an Elite membership and could view the activity in there, maybe this question would be answered, but I have a hard time understanding why something so seemingly menial is part of the Elite membership. 

I mean, it wouldn't make sense to put a men-only forum up to imply that public use of the site is for women only... Oh well, whatever. I guess no one knows. Thanks for your thoughts everyone!


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 18, 2009)

FireCoral said:


> Wow, that's ironic  I don't feel like I'm being harassed, everyone here is very nice so far. I just mentioned that because it was the only logical reasoning I could think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree... there is no point in a Ladies Only forum... My suggestion to everyone is just forget it's even there (unless your Elite) and just go about our normal business...


----------



## HootnHolla4me (Dec 30, 2009)

nice debate we've got going on here lol.

I totally agree with FireCoral. It would be nice to meet other girls like myself who share a passion for growing/smoking.


----------

